# Prozesskalibrator gesucht



## Sash7770 (24 Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen..

Ich suche einen günstigen Prozesskalibrator ( Sollwertgeber ), so um die 100 €. Wenn es so etwas gibt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee??


----------



## vierlagig (24 Februar 2009)

Sash7770 schrieb:


> so um die 100 €.


 
*ROFL* ... sag bescheid, wenn du was gefunden hast!

selber basteln gildet nicht


----------



## Sash7770 (24 Februar 2009)

Schade.....aber weißt du zumindest einen "günstigen"??


----------



## vierlagig (24 Februar 2009)

ich weiß nicht, was das gerät taugt, aber der passt in deine preisvorstellungen:

http://www.mercateo.com/p/139-1338779/CALIBRATOR_VOLTAGE_CURRENT_Typ_CC_421.html


----------



## Hermann (24 Februar 2009)

das gerät was vl da gepostet hat, ist soweit nicht schlecht, 
kommt halt auch drauf an was du genau machen willst


----------



## Gnu0815 (5 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe bei ebay schon 2 Prozess Kalibratoren für ~ 150 euronen ersteigert. 

http://www.peekel.nl/documentation/4409.pdf

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, evtl. bei ebay mal gucken und mit ein bischen Gedult klappts auch mit einem günstigen Schnäpchen.

Gruß


----------



## Markus (10 März 2009)

dert verkauft auch digital speicheroszis mit 25mhz für 250euro inkl 2 tastköpfe... 

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/DragoN-PoweR-ChinA__W0QQ_armrsZ1


kennt wer den ramsch?
mein 5000euro oszi habe ich nicht immer dabei, aber so ein ding könnte man sich ja im auto liegen lassen, wäre machmal ganz praktisch... allerdings sollte das ding schon brauchbar sein, zum schätzen brauche ich kein messgerät...


----------



## alitech (18 August 2011)

*Qualität ist alles!*

Also Qualität ist wie bekanntlich ja nicht billig und deswegen würd ich generell mal empfehlen falls hier sich jemand noch mal einen Prozesskalibrator anschaffen will lieber einmalig ein wneig mehr zu investieren, denn gerade be solchen ANschaffungen hat man meist mehr davon:sc2:
Kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich mit meinem Fluke Kalibrator wunschlos glücklich bin!!!


----------

